# need to contact YELLOW_TT ref TTOC stand at GTi



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

can you check IM and the GTi thread need to know number plate for the display.

Ta very much


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yellow TT reg is T33AJS cheers Andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yellow TT reg is T33AJS cheers Andy


I will now be needing addresses for passes to send to people when they arrive. Could you PM me

Ta

Andrew


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pm sent cheers andy


----------

